# TOP 5 NAMES...add yours!



## fairy_gem

Just because its fun....:flower:



1. Lilianna...nn...Lily
2. Delilah...nn...Lilah
3. Sophia...nn...Soph
4. Isabella...nn...Bella 
5. Imogene...nn...Genie/Mo



1. Samson...nn...Sam/Sammy
2. Sebastian...nn...Seb/Sebby
3. Oscar...nn...?
4. Tobias...nn...Toby
5. Elijah...nn...Eli


x


----------



## ettegirb21

We have the same style in names!! We don't have a top 5--- just our top 1 for each sex...as soon as we know the gender, we will officially know our name...

Girl: Isabella
Boy: Elijah


----------



## bluejen

1. Annamaria
2. Madeline
3. Annabelle
4. Isobel
5. Jenna

1. Henry
2. William
3. James
4. Niall
5. Dawson


----------



## Natasha2605

Girlies :

Summer (Just cause that's my LO's name)
Ava
Jodie
Erin
Grace

Boys:

Jack 
Rhys

That's it haha xx


----------



## mizzk

Jude
Ethan
Ellis
Alexander
Roman

Hallie
Eden
Summer
Harriet
Imogen


----------



## SIEGAL

how do you pronounce "Imogen"


----------



## windswept

Im-o-jen - it's pretty.

These are liable to change:

Leila
Maisie
Rowan
Carra
Freya

Finlay
Aulay
Finn
Robin
Adam


----------



## Phantom

Arya
Arwen
Naomi
Bryony
Vanessa

Quinton
Alexander
Hunter
Landon
Cassius


----------



## LunaRose

Obviously Jayden :haha:

- Eva
- Laila
- Scarlett
- Lily
- Daisy

- Dylan
- Max
- Logan
- Jacob
- Alexander


----------



## fairy_gem

ettegirb21 said:


> We have the same style in names!!

We have great taste! :D

x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Girls:

Emerson
Kenadee
Kiara
Arianna/Avianna/Ava
Lilliana


Boys:

Landon
Riley
Cameron
Nicholas/Nico
Caiden/Jayden  <------- My son's name


----------



## live_in_hope

I'm sure this is subject to change but so far

Emily
Vienna
Isabella
Daisy​
Harriss
Jamie
Dylan​


----------



## KiansMummy

*Kian
Izaak
Kai
Riley
Jacob

Evie
Demi
Gracey
Maya
Izzy​*


----------



## Danii.Mari

Kal-El (my son)
Damien (my son)

Karter
Nolan
Rylan
Bantley
Isaiah

Harmony
Ambriyah
Honor
Envy
Fallon


----------



## Danii.Mari

I accidentally put bantley.. but I meant Bentley!


----------



## rubydoo1

Mine are - 

Girls-

Molly
Evelyn/Evie
Scarlett
Bethany
Louisa


Boys - 

Harry
Archie
Joshua
Oliver
Alex

:thumbup:


----------



## Sapphire909

live_in_hope said:


> I'm sure this is subject to change but so far
> 
> Emily
> Vienna
> Isabella
> Daisy​
> Harriss
> Jamie
> Dylan​

Vienna- cute name! I've never heard it before! Maybe nn "Vi" ?


----------



## MommyWishes4

I used to have a HUGE list. Now that I'm pregnant, it's gotten smaller. I'm much pickier now! However, I do have middle names to go with the firsts!

Katherine Lilly
Lorelai Violet
Beth Fiona
Claire Sadie 
Kismett Juliet


William Eric
Tucker Luke
Jamie Patrick
Atticus Finley
Christian Oliver


----------



## Pink_Tinks

Harriet
Freya
Mika


Oliver
Kasper
Theo
Rhys


I cant think of any more! But really makes me want another baby to name lol


----------



## MummytoSummer

Obviously I love the name Summer as that's my lo's name but our top names for our next one (in order of preference) are:

GIRLS
Savannah
Sienna
Skye
Imojen
Isla

BOYS
Jenson
Mason
Joshua
Max
Jake


----------



## letia659

boys name I only have one other than my sons names its Jasper Lane :)

girls

Cadence
Lexi
Lorelei 
Caylee
Lillyan


----------



## Button#

Ashley
Sebastian
Jeremy
Atticus
Lawrence



Elsa
Felicity
Georgina
Cordelia
Isla


----------



## MMonroe8

We're not pregnant yet, but we're going for it in a month! Surprised we've actually agreed on *most* of these names:


*Girls:*

Jane
Lucy
Eve
Helen
Lola

*Boys:*

Hugh
Dean
Jack
Oliver
Noah

The only problem we have is that my husband is a professor, and if he ever becomes dean, it'll be awkward introducing him as "Dean Surname" and our son as "Dean Surname"...:huh:


----------



## mom22boys

MY favs

Boy:

Briar Weston (my sons name)
I also like:
Wyatt
Drake
Fisher


Girls:
Charlee Rose
Ava 
Lillian
Lilly
Ellie


----------



## mommytobe1

Mine Are: 
Paesyn Amelia
Ashlyn Grayce
Kaelyn Aidan
Spencer Audrice
Addison Taylor

Ethan Christopher
Elijah Paul
Asher Finn
Jonah Xavier
Ryker Gordon 


:) 

we're naming our boys the top two - Ethan Christopher and Elijah Paul


----------



## ThatGirl

Alfie
Oliver
James
Lewis
Reece

Amelia
Amelie
Emily
Mailey
Taya


----------



## mummy to be

Girls - 
1- Layla 
2- Emmalee 
3- Khloe (Chloe)

Boys - 
1- Dustin 
2- Tyler 
3- Jordan


----------



## ls27

.


----------



## Penfelyn

Girls

Emily
Elisabeth (Beth)
Faith
Grace
Sophia

Boys

James
William
Joseph
Benjamin
Joshua

We've got a week to go until our elective c-section and still haven't decided on our girl's name! It'll be a combination of 2 of the 5 girls names above but we just can't damned decide. Input would be appreciated! :flower:


----------



## someoldgirl

bluejen said:


> 1. Annamaria
> 2. Madeline
> 3. Annabelle
> 4. Isobel
> 5. Jenna
> 
> 1. Henry
> 2. William
> 3. James
> 4. Niall
> 5. Dawson

Excellent choice in boys names! :thumbup:


----------



## MaisieRose

Sophia, Lucy, Isabella, Emma, Evie, Grace. Harry, Jacob, Oliver, James, Charlie


----------



## LaraJJ

Girls

Lila Rose
Saskia Rose
Amber Lily

Boys

Kieran Mark
Aiden Mark
Seth Oliver


----------



## massacubano

Latino Names for me... lets see...


1. Javier
2. Dante
3. Ojani 
4. Pascual
5. Pablo


1. Natalia
2. Iliana
--- and others... non Latino imo
3. Sage
4. Clover
5. Poppy

(IDK LOL :rofl:)


----------



## Terrilea

Ruby (obviously)
Macey
Pixie
Ava
Amber

Oliver
Max
Harry
Archie
Zak


----------



## Sabrina_xo

Lacey
Lilly
Rebekah

Alfie
Oliver
Oscar


----------



## kazb25

girls**
1, eva
2, eve
3, ruby
4, rose
4, jade

boys**
1, spencer
2, jayden
3, kien
4, fynley
5, brodie


----------



## 1szfitzall

Girls:
Amelia Jo
Rosemary Anne
Barbara Elizabeth
Eleanor 

Boys:
Peter James
Robert Joseph
Charles Mace
Tarragon Joseph
Dillon Michael


----------



## louandivy

Girls...these are the ones we considered top of the list is obviously the one we went for :)

Ivy 
Teagan
Willow
Ruby
Betsy
Hazel

Boys

Reuben
Ira 
Harry
Kane
Solomon (Sol)


----------



## haze

My name is Hazel, I hate it, I had endless 'Hazelnut, walnut, hazey' jokes at school, it was really annoying. 
I dont know what my top 5s are but this thread has given me some Ideas :)


----------



## louandivy

awww i think its a lovely name, it was officially the name of our LO until 2 weeks before she was born when my step-sisters bought chickens and named one of them Hazel!


----------



## amym

Boys - Solomon Robert (our choice!)
Never had any others in mind, I'm afraid... 


Girls - Ursula Joy
Elizabeth / Eliza Rose
Alexandra


----------



## MamaNomad

Girls~ Imogen, Norah, Ember, Beck, Elsa


Boys~ Charles, William, Ben, Seth, Alexander


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

Girl:
Hannah
Lillian (Lilly)
Jane
Camille
Sophia

Boy:
Alexander
Cameron
Julian
Jack
Dylan


----------



## Smallmcfry

So far...
Girls
Sophie Ann
Teegan Marie
Inara Starr

Boys
Reece
Kristian or
Kristian Reece

Still have a lot of thinking to do.


----------



## MichaelaD

Boy:

Michael
Arthur
Harry
Mason
Seth


----------



## MichaelaD

Girls

Lisa
Becky
Claire
Louise
Elizabeth


----------



## Bethiex

Boys

Rupert
Joseph
Reuben
Gabriel
Theodore

Girls

Clara
Beatrice
Amelia
Rose
Mabel


----------



## angelbump

Im not pregnant but my top names are:

Girls

Mia,
Lacey,
Lola,
Gracie-mae,
Ruby,
Evie


Boys

Corey (love this)
Alfie
Preston
jayden
louie
archie

Hope this helps :)


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Girl:
Hadlie
Kaydence
Payton

Boy:
Chayse
Oliver
Bentley
Ashton


----------



## pinkydinky

i like:

Amity
Lovieanne
Antonia
Santana
Austin

Noah
Dominic
Ocean
Rhys
Nicholas


----------



## Starmie

Amber
Phoebe
Imogen
Olivia
Martha

William - Our chosen name for baby. :D 
Samuel
Noah
Harry
Thomas


----------



## fairy_gem

Starmie said:


> Amber
> Phoebe
> Imogen
> Olivia
> Martha
> 
> William - Our chosen name for baby. :D
> Samuel
> Noah
> Harry
> Thomas


Love your names.

x


----------



## xolily

Laila (daughters name)
Demi
Connie
Taya
Liya

Romane (expecting #2 and will be using this if it's a boy)
Riyadh
Khalil
Azize
Leon


----------



## Torianna

louandivy said:


> Girls...these are the ones we considered top of the list is obviously the one we went for :)
> 
> Ivy
> Teagan
> Willow
> Ruby
> Betsy
> Hazel
> 
> Boys
> 
> Reuben
> Ira
> Harry
> Kane
> Solomon (Sol)



My daughter is Ivy and I've got Hazel on my list if this next one is another girl - good choices!


----------



## nkbapbt

I will totally be the outcast here...since I like unique names. :shrug:

But so far I like (I don't have five..sorry)

Kainoa
Makoa
Willow
Akela
Kaimea
Jurnee or Journey (but my hubby will NOT hear of it because he think it sounds too hippie...but I like it because we have been on a very long journey to get to this point to having another baby)
Kaia (but I am worried it is too much like our son's name Lakai)
Grace


----------



## DeniJames

We are TTC, DH is a III so a boy is Charlie James IIII

Girl Names:
Drew (for my nephew who passed this year at 22) my TOP name. 
Madeline
Emerson
Sarah
Khloe
Mia
Olivia


----------



## shamrockgirl4

sienna
serenity
skyla
rain
selena

elijah
benjamin
ethan
jack
joseph


----------



## jrc10

Trying4Angel1 said:


> Girl:
> Hadlie
> Kaydence
> Payton
> 
> Boy:
> Chayse
> Oliver
> Bentley
> Ashton



LOVE your names! Kaydence is at the top of my girls list!
We're loving Kash, Chasen, and Trayson for boys right now. :)


----------



## louandivy

Torianna said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> Girls...these are the ones we considered top of the list is obviously the one we went for :)
> 
> Ivy
> Teagan
> Willow
> Ruby
> Betsy
> Hazel
> 
> Boys
> 
> Reuben
> Ira
> Harry
> Kane
> Solomon (Sol)
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is Ivy and I've got Hazel on my list if this next one is another girl - good choices!Click to expand...

another Ivy, the first one I've heard of! You like nature names too then, great taste! :)


----------



## Kwarey

Baby Girl :pink:

1. Ruby (I'm redhead, so if I had a redhead girl, it would be sweet) 

2. Scarlet

3. Evie

4. Gracie 

5. Martha 

Baby Boy :blue:

1. Frankee 

2. George

3. Ben

4. Sam

5. William


----------



## WarrensMummy

My top names

Warren-Anthony ( my sons name)
Jenson-Louis
Coby
Leyland-Jamie
Toby

Lila-Rose
Imogen-Rae
Morgan
Evanna
Scarlett


----------



## littlemonster

I don't have many names...they keep changing! Haha
But this is what I have:

Girls:

Abbigail Renelle

Avigail Renelle

Ariadne (Airy Add Knee) Renelle

Boys:

Hunter Gabe or Earl (it's up in the air because I like Gabe, but Earl was my grandfather's name)


----------



## shelleney

Here are my top names:
:pink:
Alice
Sophie
Freya
Lily-May
Hollie

:blue:
Seth
Max
Finlay
Finn
Drew


----------



## pixie p

:pink:
Elodie
delilah
phoebe
Elsie
Olive



:blue:
Rocky
Sampson
Ted
Sidney
Morley


----------

